# cndom broke



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

damn mad world.

everyone please pray

any kind of religion is welcomed


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Im spent.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What's the problem ? Just take a morning after pill, case closed

(unless you meant an unused condom







)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

who was it? your mr pfury?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> who was it? your mr pfury?


my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

least he wasnt a random

you should use BC as well as a condom if you are that worried










and i dont mean of the boyfriend and the condom


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> What's the problem ? Just take a morning after pill, case closed
> 
> (unless you meant an unused condom
> 
> ...


time has run out why wold I be so desperate to ask for prayers?

why did I let time run out?
because it wasn't a "risky" day

but now I'm scared


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

could I be pregnant?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> What's the problem ? Just take a morning after pill, case closed
> 
> (unless you meant an unused condom
> 
> ...


time has run out why wold I be so desperate to ask for prayers?

why did I let time run out?
because it wasn't a "risky" day

but now I'm scared
[/quote]

So if you take a morning after pill now, it'd be useless ?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> What's the problem ? Just take a morning after pill, case closed
> 
> (unless you meant an unused condom
> 
> ...


time has run out why wold I be so desperate to ask for prayers?

why did I let time run out?
because it wasn't a "risky" day

but now I'm scared
[/quote]

So if you take a morning after pill now, it'd be useless ?
[/quote]

it is useless after 72 hours

my damn mistake not taking it


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend


No need to worry...he's much too young to produce the seamen needed for fertilization


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend


No need to worry...he's much too young to produce the seamen needed for fertilization








[/quote]


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend


No need to worry...he's much too young to produce the seamen needed for fertilization








[/quote]









[/quote]

Glad you found humor in that, was hoping I didn't get smacked for that one


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Olympia, it was there for the taking.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend


No need to worry...he's much too young to produce the seamen needed for fertilization








[/quote]









[/quote]

Glad you found humor in that, was hoping I didn't get smacked for that one :laugh:
[/quote]

yes a good old E-slap


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

just because he popped in you doesnt neccessarily mean that you're going to get prego.... there is to my understanding only a few days out if your cycle that it is possible.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yes a good old E-slap


I've had my fair share of those...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

James Blake said:


> just because he popped in you doesnt neccessarily mean that you're going to get prego.... there is to my understanding only a few days out if your cycle that it is possible.


I know it's just psychological.. I'm freaked out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life

i just got a shivver


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life
> 
> i just got a shivver


Lmao, good thing I never have to worry about that, and I really hope that you don't either Dan


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> who was it? your mr pfury?


my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend
[/quote]
i was gonna make a joke but someone already did








seriously, are you against an abortion or do they just not have them in italy?
if you let time run out maybe there is a part of you that wants a baby?
im not religous but i will pray for you .
when did this happen im assuming recently?
this is kinda personal but what part of your cycle are you at? hopefully your not ovulating








my best wishes are there for you and hope it all works out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life
> 
> i just got a shivver


Lmao, good thing I never have to worry about that, and I really hope that you don't either Dan
[/quote]

only if we get prison time


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life
> 
> i just got a shivver


good thing your a dude









hey i gotta ask, was it good? i mean it must have been right? any pics of mr. WB


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life
> 
> i just got a shivver


Lmao, good thing I never have to worry about that, and I really hope that you don't either Dan
[/quote]








This thread should be marked microwavable because it was just made Instantly Good.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> id be freaked out if millions of things from someone elses body were swimming around inside of me trying to create new life
> 
> i just got a shivver


Lmao, good thing I never have to worry about that, and I really hope that you don't either Dan
[/quote]

only if we get prison time








[/quote]

I promise to be good from now on...









I don't wanna be anyone's fishy!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this is why you should take it in das dumpah....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> this is why you should take it in das dumpah....


Ohhh man eve I wasn't gonna go that far...









Not saying I disagree though


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

one in the pink, two in the stink :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Best of Luck!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

godbless!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, in all seriousness now, I wish you the best of luck! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Good Luck,
I hope everything is OK.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know if I should say good luck or not, if you think of it, some people want good luck to have the baby, you want good luck not to have the baby.


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> What's the problem ? Just take a morning after pill, case closed
> 
> (unless you meant an unused condom
> 
> ...


time has run out why wold I be so desperate to ask for prayers?

why did I let time run out?
because it wasn't a "risky" day

but now I'm scared
[/quote]

So if you take a morning after pill now, it'd be useless ?
[/quote]

it is useless after 72 hours

my damn mistake not taking it
[/quote]

that page said you have 5 days after which is 120 hours...

http://www.positive.org/Home/faq/pregnancy.html

(((((You have up to 5 days from the time you had sex to get the morning-after-pill. Call the Emergency Contraception Hotline to find out more: 1-888-NOT-2-LATE.)))))


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

There goes ur modeling career!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Fido said:


> There goes ur modeling career!


can u say 'stretch marks'?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

you should be a little worried, i had my last son from just a one time "slip" i wouldnt call him a "mistake" or an "accident" because i believe he was meant to be here. If a child isnt what you want then man, you gotta be alot more careful. 
a pic of the little bugger


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

wow, sorry. 
does he have a good job at least, can he take care of you & the baby if you are preggers?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

joey said:


> who was it? your mr pfury?


my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend
[/quote]
i was gonna make a joke but someone already did








seriously, are you against an abortion or do they just not have them in italy?
if you let time run out maybe there is a part of you that wants a baby?
im not religous but i will pray for you .
when did this happen im assuming recently?
this is kinda personal but what part of your cycle are you at? hopefully your not ovulating








my best wishes are there for you and hope it all works out








[/quote]

what do you mean we don't have them in Italy?
we're more evolved than you are... we have washing machines in the house while you have to go down the street!









Hey seriously.. no my period should come the day after tomorrow and it happened recently so I must not be risking.. only I started wishing I had taken the pill


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

woman, you'll be fine. you're going to freak out. thats natural, your in for a stressful time, ride it out and cross them fingers, toes, everything you can! i wish you good luck whatever the outcome may be...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> who was it? your mr pfury?


my 2,1/2 yrs boyfriend
[/quote]
i was gonna make a joke but someone already did








seriously, are you against an abortion or do they just not have them in italy?
if you let time run out maybe there is a part of you that wants a baby?
im not religous but i will pray for you .
when did this happen im assuming recently?
this is kinda personal but what part of your cycle are you at? hopefully your not ovulating








my best wishes are there for you and hope it all works out








[/quote]

what do you mean we don't have them in Italy?
we're more evolved than you are... we have washing machines in the house while you have to go down the street!









Hey seriously.. no my period should come the day after tomorrow and it happened recently so I must not be risking.. only I started wishing I had taken the pill
[/quote]
oh ya down the street ok, sorry but that was a lame immigrant joke right? i asked if you had them there becuase of the church and what not since they are opposed to abortion.
well since your getting your period soon you should be fine! good luck just incase.
and by the way my washer and dryer are in my bathroom
View attachment 91985


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm not an immingrant  
just a consideration from when I went to the US

but last stay in topic we're talking about my uterus' mood.

lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> but last stay in topic we're talking about my uterus' mood.


Just remember, it's uterUS, not uterYOU


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well like i said good luck ,i think youll be fine


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I wish you the best. I would be scared as hell too though


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

WB, remember the 20 min rule...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If your looking to get pregnant and this one did work out ill be more than happy to give it my best shot...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

jump up and down...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

breathe ... take a prego test at the hospital and go from there ... anything can happen if it broke..


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i hope everything turns out ok for you. I would pray for you..alas...i am not a holy man.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> hey i gotta ask, was it good? i mean it must have been right?


the best ever


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

James Blake said:


> just because he popped in you doesnt neccessarily mean that you're going to get prego.... there is to my understanding only a few days out if your cycle that it is possible.


I agree...
I've had a few instances where (now ex-) girlfriends forgot to take the pill, and we still did 'it' (she found out later...







) The days after were quite nervewrecking indeed, but it never resulted in pregnacies.
Just think about all those thousands of couples that desperately try, but fail...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i had that happen a couple of times. the one time her period didn't come right away, it was 2 days late and i was wigging out, so i can understand your nerves. don't worry about it, if you are pregnant you are if you aren't you aren't. worrying just sucks, i try my best to avoid it although it can get the best of me.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Best of luck in the path you take.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Why don't you use birth control? It makes a lot more sense to go 'Double Dutch' then only condoms imo. Only birth control would be safer, against pregnancy that is...

Hope it does pass by, good wake-up call though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

I dont believe you WB!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> just because he popped in you doesnt neccessarily mean that you're going to get prego.... there is to my understanding only a few days out if your cycle that it is possible.


I agree...
I've had a few instances where (now ex-) girlfriends forgot to take the pill, and we still did 'it' (she found out later...







) The days after were quite nervewrecking indeed, but it never resulted in pregnacies.
Just think about all those thousands of couples that desperately try, but fail...
[/quote]

....so was this "so-called ex-girlfriend" my mom?
....so I actually WAS a mistake









:laugh:

*EDIT:* ....I've been in a similar situation; in terms of nerve-wrecking fear that I might have just became a father.

Sit#1: In the heat of the moment....we all know how that goes....
Sit#2: When it broke, we didnt want to or feel the need to stop


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> hey i gotta ask, was it good? i mean it must have been right?


the best ever
[/quote]

Call me a sicko, but that just seriously tuned me on....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> hey i gotta ask, was it good? i mean it must have been right?


the best ever
[/quote]

Call me a sicko, but that just seriously tuned me on....








[/quote]

Lmao! Do you often find yourself getting off to the thought of another couple engaged in sexual activity? Perhaps you should get into the sport of minouge trois (sp?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

He just wants it in the ass







Be quick and quiet tho! He doesnt want mom and dad to hear!!! He'll be grounded if they do


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> He just wants it in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> He just wants it in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...this kid is scared of all firearms and wears a grass skirt, and is calling me a **** mamma's boy. Being Italian, WB should understand the old school tradition of a close family and taking care of one other, and if not then Italy has changed a lot for the worse.

In either case, whatever, DannyBOY...think of those pics of the big house that I own and the M3 that I drive while you struggle to pay your rent and college loans.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This thread is beginning to get out of control....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Being Italian, WB should understand the old school tradition of a close family and taking care of one other, and if not then Italy has changed a lot for the worse.


What does this have to do with getting off thinking about 2 people having sex?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Being Italian, WB should understand the old school tradition of a close family and taking care of one other, and if not then Italy has changed a lot for the worse.


What does this have to do with getting off thinking about 2 people having sex?








[/quote]

LOL - not about the getting turned on part, about howw an old school Italian family sticks together & the parents love their kids & want to help them save money & have a good headstart in life, so they don;t kick them out when they turn 18 like a lot of American families do. It sounds crazy to a lot of Americans, but it's very usual for Italian kids to live at home till they are married or buy a house. I bought mine when I was 30, so on the surface it sounds like I was a mamma's boy, but in reality I had all the freedom in the world and zero expenses, so life will hopefully always be good for me, while he struggles to make ends meet. He thinks it's an insult to point out I was at home till 30, but he's the kind that I laugh at and rent an apartment to and let the phone guy in to disconnect his service for failure to pay the bill.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Do ALOT of situps... hehehe


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

stand on your head for a few hours


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

If you're preggers & want to end it, but have no $$ for an abortion, this simple 4 step plan always works in the ghetto:

1) Stand at the top of a long flight of stairs
2) Have someone (preferably someone more reliable than the deuochebag who didn't have the sense to realize the condom broke & that's why it felt so good) kick you in the small of your back, sending you headlong down the aforementioned long flight of stairs
3) Call 911, just in case you broke something, hopefully not your neck or your back
4) If all went well and you're not preggers anymore, have a beer or 10, maybe hit the glass d*ck (crack pipe)

Note: Please don't be an idiot and really use this method, you can seriously die. Get the money for an abortion from your parents or work for it. Not saying I condone abortion, just that you shouldn't risk your life too.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fall down a flight iof stairs....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> If you're preggers & want to end it, but have no $$ for an abortion, this simple 4 step plan always works in the ghetto:
> 
> 1) Stand at the top of a long flight of stairs
> 2) Have someone (preferably someone more reliable than the deuochebag who didn't have the sense to realize the condom broke & that's why it felt so good) kick you in the small of your back, sending you headlong down the aforementioned long flight of stairs
> ...


LOL










ive been holding back, but this would have been my foul suggestion..

or she could enter ultimate fighing and take a few kicks to the abdomen..

or she could find chuck norris piss him off and use her uterus to recieve chucks fury


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> If you're preggers & want to end it, but have no $$ for an abortion, this simple 4 step plan always works in the ghetto:
> 
> 1) Stand at the top of a long flight of stairs
> 2) Have someone (preferably someone more reliable than the deuochebag who didn't have the sense to realize the condom broke & that's why it felt so good) kick you in the small of your back, sending you headlong down the aforementioned long flight of stairs
> ...


LOL










ive been holding back, but this would have been my foul suggestion..

or she could enter ultimate fighing and take a few kicks to the abdomen..

or she could find chuck norris piss him off and use her uterus to recieve chucks fury
[/quote]

Lmao! Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Fall down a flight iof stairs....


:laugh: You just dont get it do you? Most people learn to build a life around thier own accomplishments, and are usually in thier own house that size by the time they are 30, without having to mooch of thier parents for 3 decades









BTW, your house and car dont impress you, so dont try to use that. I dont judge success by how much money you have, character is what matters. And character is built through diversity, something you wont know because you hid under mom and dads roof for half of your life.

Oh and in case I forgot to mention, you keep saying Im goin to be in debt and that life is so bad. Just because you couldnt make it in the real world doesnt mean others cant









/arguement


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: You just dont get it do you? Most people learn to build a life around thier own accomplishments, and are usually in thier own house that size by the time they are 30, without having to mooch of thier parents for 3 decades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


charlie manson has character, is he sucessful by your judgement?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> He just wants it in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...this kid is scared of all firearms and wears a grass skirt, and is calling me a **** mamma's boy. Being Italian, WB should understand the old school tradition of a close family and taking care of one other, and if not then Italy has changed a lot for the worse.

In either case, whatever, DannyBOY...think of those pics of the big house that I own and the M3 that I drive while you struggle to pay your rent and college loans.








[/quote]

Scared of firearms? Arnet you the one who keeps one as protection









I figure if I am killed, by anything, including a firearm, there was nothing I could do about it in the first place because it was meant to happen...so whats the point? If someone pointed a gun in my face, of course I owuld be scared, anyone would be, but Im not goin to live with a handgun in my car in case thast happens









I see where this is goin tho, so if you want to continue this, PM me.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fall down a flight iof stairs....


:laugh: You just dont get it do you? Most people learn to build a life around thier own accomplishments, and are usually in thier own house that size by the time they are 30, without having to mooch of thier parents for 3 decades









[/quote]

no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like most american girls wait til marriage[from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?

I love it over here


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage*[from what I know]..).


YEAH RIGHT !!!









The percentage of girls who wait till marriage to have sex is ridiculously tiny in US... I would venture to guess less than 0.1 %


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

well then for whatever reason you still marry at 20


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage*[from what I know]..).


YEAH RIGHT !!!









The percentage of girls who wait till marriage to have sex is ridiculously tiny in US... I would venture to guess less than 0.1 %
[/quote]








So true!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: You just dont get it do you? Most people learn to build a life around thier own accomplishments, and are usually in thier own house that size by the time they are 30, without having to mooch of thier parents for 3 decades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you think that working in the family business from when you're 8 years old till you're 25 while also going to school full time & also working another job full time doesn't build character and is mooching?

And you think that giving your parents every dime you have at 22 to help them relocate the business is mooching, too?

That is the life I've lived, those are the sacrifices I've made, those are the contributions I've put in to my success and theirs. While other kids were out playing in the park, going to the beach, hanging on the corner drinking, I was working next to a 500 degree oven in a pizza shop with no air conditioning right next to my dad, not mooching off him. So everything I have, I've earned thru sweat and tears.

And if that doesn't impress upon you the character I've built up then I'm done with you.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> well then for whatever reason you still marry at 20


Coughcough GoldDiggas coughcough


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> well then for whatever reason you still marry at 20


I don't know anyone who married at 20.. some people in small towns/country do.. and trust me, they don't wait till marriage either - they usually marry young because their condom broke too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If that... Yikes!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?
[/quote]

yeah seriously there are millions of single mothers, and hoes that are smart/lucky enough not to get knocked up..

the ones that do wait to get married for sex usually get married right out of high school and turn into fat southern/midwest white trash baby factories since they dont go to college and have kids soo young they never get a chance to achieve anything


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?
[/quote]

yeah seriously there are millions of single mothers, and hoes that are smart/lucky enough not to get knocked up..

the ones that do wait to get married for sex usually get married right out of high school and turn into fat southern/midwest white trash baby factories since they dont go to college and have kids soo young they never get a chance to achieve anything
[/quote]

Don't forget the part where they go on welfare and take care of their 25 children with MY tax money!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?
[/quote]

Ditto.....All the girls I've met so far have lost it prior to turning 18 (with a few exceptions)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?
[/quote]

yeah seriously there are millions of single mothers, and hoes that are smart/lucky enough not to get knocked up..

the ones that do wait to get married for sex usually get married right out of high school and turn into fat southern/midwest white trash baby factories since they dont go to college and have kids soo young they never get a chance to achieve anything
[/quote]

Don't forget the part where they go on welfare and take care of their 25 children with MY tax money!
[/quote]

and when there husbands die in mining accidents we all get to hear how sad the life they live is..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> no hey that is common sense over here.. it's actually rare when someone moves out at a young age.. it's a MESS to buy a house and with taxes and that stuff... we just stay home, plus we do not get married with the first one we meet at college just because we wanna have sex (since it seems like *most american girls wait til marriage* [from what I know]..). and not marrying means not moving because WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU DO THAT?
> 
> I love it over here


What American girls have you been talking to?
[/quote]

Ditto.....All the girls I've met so far have lost it prior to turning 18 (with a few exceptions)
[/quote]

Yea, I lost mine at 16 and that was actually old compared to some people. I know girls who had sex at 14 with 18 year old guys....by the time they are in College its more of a routine!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> then I'm done with you.










hehehehe...just lift up his grass skirt, put your gun up in them and now you're done with them.....typical male!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> then I'm done with you.


:laugh: hehehehe...just lift up his grass skirt, put your gun up in them and now you're done with them.....typical male!








[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> then I'm done with you.


:laugh: hehehehe...just lift up his grass skirt, put your gun up in them and now you're done with them.....typical male!








[/quote]























[/quote]










I gotta say tho, Scrap5000 Im not trying to fight with you, I just love gettin under people's skin. It makes wonde tho, why you are so passionate about defending yourself to me? Im just some 16 year old kid on a fish forum who loves to ask questions that make people think/make people pissed. To you, thats all it should be. If you are happy with your life, what else matters? And if I dont like guns, who cares?

The real important thing here is that WB got knocked up









J/P WB!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I gotta say tho, Scrap5000 Im not trying to fight with you, I just love gettin under people's skin. It makes wonde tho, why you are so passionate about defending yourself to me? Im just some 16 year old kid on a fish forum who loves to ask questions that make people think/make people pissed. To you, thats all it should be. If you are happy with your life, what else matters? And if I dont like guns, who cares?
> 
> ...


Hey, what can I say, I am passionate about everything that interests me, life is too short to just watch it go by and not try to make a difference, no matter where it is or to whom the message gets across to. And because it makes me sad to see so many people get short changed in life, this world could be a much better place if we all did a little bit to improve it.

If I can reach just one child...for just 52 cents a day...I can make a difference in Sally Struther's waistline!









Hey, WB, if you are preggers and keep the baby, you can always make $$ by doing milking videos...some real weirdos out there that pay top dollar for that kind of stuff!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I gotta say tho, Scrap5000 Im not trying to fight with you, I just love gettin under people's skin. It makes wonde tho, why you are so passionate about defending yourself to me? Im just some 16 year old kid on a fish forum who loves to ask questions that make people think/make people pissed. To you, thats all it should be. If you are happy with your life, what else matters? And if I dont like guns, who cares?
> 
> ...


So whats the morale to your speech? That its ok to wear grass skirts, hate guns, join fish forums to ask questions that get under peoples skin. But as long as the girl gets knocked up and produces more 16yr old boys who wear grass skirts, hate guns, joins fish forums to ask quetions that gets under peoples skin...what else matters?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?











ProdigalMarine said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I gotta say tho, Scrap5000 Im not trying to fight with you, I just love gettin under people's skin. It makes wonde tho, why you are so passionate about defending yourself to me? Im just some 16 year old kid on a fish forum who loves to ask questions that make people think/make people pissed. To you, thats all it should be. If you are happy with your life, what else matters? And if I dont like guns, who cares?
> 
> ...


So whats the morale to your speech? That its ok to wear grass skirts, hate guns, join fish forums to ask questions that get under peoples skin. But as long as the girl gets knocked up and produces more 16yr old boys who wear grass skirts, hate guns, joins fish forums to ask quetions that gets under peoples skin...what else matters?

:laugh:
[/quote]

As long as Marines continue to be the Navy's, the AF's and the Army's bitches, there will be harmony


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> As long as Marines continue to be the Navy's, the AF's and the Army's bitches, there will be harmony


Thats right...Im high maintenance...those bitches make all that money to support my needs, because its all about me....









....would the canadian "military" be able to keep that harmony if the Marines stop putting out, eh?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?


Maybe one day when you're older you'll understand


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?


Maybe one day when you're older you'll understand :laugh:
[/quote]

Personally as I get older I care less and less what other people think; but hey that's just me


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?


Maybe one day when you're older you'll understand :laugh:
[/quote]

Personally as I get older I care less and less what other people think; but hey that's just me








[/quote]

Hhhmm...I find myself trying harder & harder to make a difference...wasted on kids like DannyBOY I guess...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?


Maybe one day when you're older you'll understand :laugh:
[/quote]

Personally as I get older I care less and less what other people think; but hey that's just me








[/quote]

Hhhmm...I find myself trying harder & harder to make a difference...wasted on kids like DannyBOY I guess...
[/quote]

life is short no need to waste time on idiots like dannyboy...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> life is short no need to waste time on idiots like dannyboy...


Yeah, there comes a time where you just gotta give up on a crackhead...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> life is short no need to waste time on idiots like dannyboy...


Yeah, there comes a time where you just gotta give up on a *crackhead*...
[/quote]

correction "canadian"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

linds said:


>


what exactly are we trying to show pictures of here


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joey said:


>


what exactly are we trying to show pictures of here








[/quote]
i agree......

videos are much better :nod:

hope things get all worked out too WB


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


>


what exactly are we trying to show pictures of here








[/quote]
i agree......

videos are much better :nod:

[/quote]

Word, WB, you could always make some videos, set em up on a webpage, and charge $$...you'd have your abortion money in no time...you could even become famous! I can see the headlines now: Italian Vixen Goes Pro to Pay For Ending Her Preggers...details at 11


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

^^^


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yikes


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I hate when people refer to someone as "preggers" when they are pregnant.

I want to smash those people in the face several times.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

myphen said:


> I hate when people refer to someone as "preggers" when they are pregnant.
> 
> I want to smash those people in the face several times.


LOL...yeah, bring it on, internet tough guy!
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

HEY YOUR PRAYERS WORKED! YAY!
THANXXXXXXXXXXXX

*DANCES*


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I wasnt really refering to you, but people in general... mkay, internet tough guy?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes pregnancy truely is one of the worst STDs, right up there with aids and syphillus, maybe worse than syphillus. I doubt there's anything you'll be able to do to ease your anxiety until you get closure on whether you're pregnant or not. The sooner you know the sooner you can deal with it. I hope you can work this out WB.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> HEY YOUR PRAYERS WORKED! YAY!
> THANXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> *DANCES*


glad things worked out


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> I wasnt really refering to you, but people in general... mkay, internet tough guy?


Buuuuuuttttt...I am people in general, so that still refers to me :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> LOL...yeah, bring it on, internet tough guy!
> PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
> PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
> PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...PREGGERS...
> ...


is this considered







ing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> If life is so short, why waste time defending yourself on a fish forum to someone who youve already decided is inferior to you tho?


Maybe one day when you're older you'll understand :laugh:
[/quote]

Personally as I get older I care less and less what other people think; but hey that's just me








[/quote]

Hhhmm...I find myself trying harder & harder to make a difference...wasted on kids like DannyBOY I guess...
[/quote]

life is short no need to waste time on idiots like dannyboy...
[/quote]

Making a difference







Ya, you are a real hero, standing up against evils via internet connection









nismo, wtf?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HAHAHA now your gonna be a MILF!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> is this considered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you read the first line I wrote, and his line that I was replying to...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

you guys are dicks, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> is this considered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you read the first line I wrote, and his line that I was replying to...
[/quote]

Why do you act like everyone is below you? Ive seen this before in other posts youve made. You know how we were talking about character? Talkin sh*t about someones parents is a clear indication of a lack thereof.

As Jewelz would say...

DEAR SCRAP:

YOU AREN'T THE sh*t.

SINCERELY,

The rest of the world.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

because hes a deplorable human being (lol thank you xenon) and its in his nature to be sh*t.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> is this considered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you read the first line I wrote, and his line that I was replying to...
[/quote]

Why do you act like everyone is below you? Ive seen this before in other posts youve made. You know how we were talking about character? Talkin sh*t about someones parents is a clear indication of a lack thereof.

As Jewelz would say...

DEAR SCRAP:

YOU AREN'T THE sh*t.

SINCERELY,

The rest of the world.
[/quote]

Actually what Jewelz would do is lock this thread since the situation has resolved itself and you and Scrap500 have derailed this into a pissing match

Good night, gentlemen


----------

